# iDVD, DVD-R and Home DV player help please



## karavite (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi, I can't seem to get a straight answer on this anywhere.

I'm shopping for a new DVD player and I want to make sure it will play the DVD-Rs I burn on my Mac with iDVD. Do most new DVD players handle DVD-R? Apple has this page with tested DVD players, but most are discontinued models (at least the 15 I looked up were - I gave up after that). http://www.apple.com/dvd/compatibility/

When I look up specs on Apples recommended DVD players and/or newer DVD players DVD-R is not consistently mentioned as a supported format - it just isn't clear.

I want a nice DVD player for rented movies and my own movies. I don't need to spend major bucks or need progressive scan... Also, my current Sony S560D played one of my iDVD burned DVDs then refused to play it ever again, though it also skips like mad on various rented DVDs while all my computer DVD players play those same rented disks flawlessly. If anyone can recommend a DVD player that playes DVD-R and is NOT a Sony, I would really appreicate it.


----------



## karavite (Jan 18, 2003)

It gets worse - I am seeing this everywhere. For example: Toshiba says of one of its models:

http://www.toshiba.com/tacp/dvd/current/SD3800.html


> DVD-Video/VCD/CD/Video CD playback. DVD-R/CD-R/CD-RW Compatible playback ensures discs made with a personal computer can be played back in the home theater system too...



Yet a review at http://electronics.cnet.com/electronics/0-6342369-1305-9972371-1.html?tag=subnav says:




> Like many next-generation DVD players, the SD3800 can also handle CD-Rs but not CD-RWs, DVD-Rs, DVD+Rs (one of our tests discs skipped), DVD+RWs, MP3 CDs, and Kodak Picture CDs. According to an external sticker--and nothing else--the 4800 can also play discs containing JPEGs, but it didn't recognize any of the ones that we tried.



Who can I trust or believe?


----------

